# Lowes is now selling rock wool



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 15, 2011)

I was picking up some spray foam this morning and noticed that that had "stone wool" batts right next to their blown cellulose.

Hope this helps somebody.

Matt


----------



## Joey (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanx Limestone,,,was just gonna order some rock wool online,,,,will check out my local Lowes first,,,saves on the shipping.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks.  I thought it was a Canada only thing.
Which Lowes, if I may ask?


----------



## webbie (Aug 15, 2011)

FYI, Rock Wool and the like can often be purchased reasonably at dry wall suppliers.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 15, 2011)

Lowes in Niskayuna.  Balltown and Rt 5.   

Matt


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## mhrischuk (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought Roxul at Lowes in Delaware a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## blujacket (Aug 15, 2011)

Special order around here.


----------



## Vic99 (Aug 15, 2011)

They carry it in Woburn, MA as well.


----------



## eyefish2 (Aug 16, 2011)

what in the *&^&^% is rock wool used for??   Maybe put an extra sharp bevel on a fillet knife??? Or was that from a fishing site I was on?


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 16, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I thought it was a Canada only thing.
> Which Lowes, if I may ask?



Didn't know you couldn't get it down on the USA...

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 16, 2011)

eyefish2 said:
			
		

> what in the *&^&^% is rock wool used for??   Maybe put an extra sharp bevel on a fillet knife??? Or was that from a fishing site I was on?



Rock wool can be used as an insulate above block off plates, in chimneys, etc. It is a Canadian made product that is (by Canadian building code) an official fire barrier since it is made  of: rocks! 

Off of their website "Roxul insulation is non-combustible and withstands up to 1177Â°C (2150Â°F). It can act as a fire barrier. Combustible insulation, on the other hand, can fuel the fire and cause it to spread." I saw a home show that left a propane blow torch attempting to burn Roxul all weekend without any success.

It is sold in bags of various thickness (like fiberglass insulation).

2 years ago I installed some Roxul ComfortBAtt R14 in my basement walls on top of my spray foam. It is MUCH easier to handle than fiberglass insulation. The best way to cut it is with a serrated knife, just like you would use to cut bread. Works like a charm

http://www.roxul.com/residential/products/roxul+comfortbattâ„¢


----------



## turbocruiser (Aug 16, 2011)

Swedishchef said:
			
		

> eyefish2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, so you're saying one could put this right up to the chimney or only that they could put this right up to the insulation shields?  I'd like to get the tightest seal possible while passing through levels but I thought that I'd have to live with the little area around the chimney and between the two insulation shields I have here?  Thanks.


----------



## michaelreinard (Aug 16, 2011)

Do they have the loose stuff or the sheets?  I bought the 2" sheet for my block-off plate from www.mcmaster.com.  The shipping was as much as the sheet.

Semi-Rigid Mineral Wool Insulation

With Wire Mesh
Temp. Range: Mineral wool, 0Â° to 1200Â° F; Wire mesh, 0Â° to 392Â° F
Heat Flow Rate (K-factor): 0.23 Btu/hr. x in./sq. ft. @ 75Â° F
Density: 8 lbs./cu. ft.
Color: Green
   Withstands higher temperature than fiberglass. Use indoors or out with metal jacketing. Plain sheets can be cut with a knife. Meets ASTM E84 for flame and smoke. Wire mesh reinforced sheets withstand extreme shock and vibration. Cut with wire shears.


----------



## maverick06 (Aug 16, 2011)

not sure if this is the same stuff, but i have it insulating my attic (and fiberglass) ugh, what a disgusting product it is. Fiberglass is bad... but rockwool is worse. Gloves, safety goggles, and a p100 respirator are needed to go into the attic. Otherwise i itch and couch for a few days. 

maybe its just me.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 16, 2011)

maverick06 said:
			
		

> not sure if this is the same stuff, but i have it insulating my attic (and fiberglass) ugh, what a disgusting product it is. Fiberglass is bad... but rockwool is worse. Gloves, safety goggles, and a p100 respirator are needed to go into the attic. Otherwise i itch and couch for a few days.
> 
> maybe its just me.



Maverick,

I don't think you have it....I don't find it itches one bit. As a matter of fact, I have a bag of it open in my basement right now and have no troubles. It's more rigid than fiberglass. Hence why it's good to use  a serrated knife to cut it! 

A


----------



## mhrischuk (Aug 16, 2011)

The Roxul I bought was pretty fragile to handle. Where fiberglass insulation holds itself together, Roxul falls apart. If you lay a batt in the middle over your arm and let it fold over it will break in two pieces by itself. Definitely heavier than fiberglass. When stuffing Roxul into spaces, it falls apart into pieces where fiberglass is more like stuffing cotton.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 16, 2011)

I read part of the bag and remember it saying it can be a minor/temporary irritant to eyes/lungs/ etc.  I don't remember seeing anything about a respirator.  If it was super harmful I'm sure it would say something.  I'd probably at least wear a dust mask though.  

Matt


----------



## Rob From Wisconsin (Aug 16, 2011)

Not cheap at Lowe's - ~ $40 per batt.


----------



## mhrischuk (Aug 16, 2011)

Rob From Wisconsin said:
			
		

> Not cheap at Lowe's - ~ $40 per batt.



Actually you get a package of 12 batts (3-1/2" x 47") for $40

That's $3.33 per batt.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 16, 2011)

mhrischuk: what kind of roxul were you using? I they make several types. The one I have is the Comfortbatt. And it is not fragile at all. You saw through it with a serated knife like it was a loaf of bread. I would stand it up no problem between my studs. As per directions, compress one edge, put it in between the studs and let it expand. As simple as that. Mine did not fall apart whatsoever. Yes, it is heavier than fiberglass though: it's made of rocks!

I installed it with and without a mask. Entire exterior perimeter of the basement had Roxul added between the studs on top of spray foam. Without a dust mask, after about 30 minutes I would get an itchy throat IF I tore the roxul and not cut it with the knife. The knife is essential. Tearing any kind of bound fibers will release small amounts of fiber into the air. Cutting through them won't.

I was lucky to get my bags of batts for $36 tax inc. 

Andrew


----------



## mhrischuk (Aug 17, 2011)

This is the type I used and yes it will break in half if supported only in the middle.









In this picture you can see some of it is damaged and coming apart.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 17, 2011)

HEh. That's the same stuff I am using. I just went to my open bag of it, picked up  a piece and balanced it on my forearm. It does want to break due to the weight but it didn't break in half. You can hear the fibers pulling apart in the middle when it bounces. 

I guess it's more fragile than I thought. But since I always stood them up between studs, I never noticed that they could tear in half.

Andrew


----------



## maverick06 (Aug 17, 2011)

ahh, this is the stuff I have: http://www.inspectapedia.com/interiors/Rock_Wool_Insulation.htm

similiar to: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Appears to be the same material, however yours is a bit more woven/formed. 

Likely a case where this is something I am just more sensitive to than most/you.


----------



## mhrischuk (Aug 17, 2011)

I know one thing, you can't handle this stuff like regular fiberglass insulation. If you grab an end to pick up the batt you rip it apart.


----------



## Splinters (Jan 24, 2012)

After reading through all the posts about Roxul and researching it on the company's website, I just insulated above the damper plate of my fireplace with Roxul.  After I was finished packing the chimney with two layers of Roxul I started a small fire in my stove just to see what reaction the heat may have on the insulation.  It was fine.  I was happy.  

Then I took a small piece of the insulation and put it in the stove on top of a split that had a small flame curling up on it.  I was very concerned when, after a few seconds of being exposed to the flame, the insulation caught fire, turned white and virtually disappeared.  

I read that others had used a torch on Roxul with no effect.  Needless to say I was glued to my stove for the rest of the day inspecting any signs of heat damage.  

Has anyone else had this experience?  There has been no signs of heat stress on the insulation but the fact that the insulation burned like that in a cold fire has me very concerned.  

Thanks in advance for your help!

For background purposes I just installed an old Vermont Castings Resolute on the hearth of my fireplace and used single walled 6" pipe through the entire chimney and capped it at the top.


----------



## Scott2373 (Jan 26, 2012)

Roxul is what my hot tub is insulated with. It's in bags placed around the perimeter of the cabinet interior and placed along the floor. It works fantastic though! If the cover is on, the heater doesn't run!


----------



## turbocruiser (Jan 26, 2012)

Splinters said:
			
		

> After reading through all the posts about Roxul and researching it on the company's website, I just insulated above the damper plate of my fireplace with Roxul.  After I was finished packing the chimney with two layers of Roxul I started a small fire in my stove just to see what reaction the heat may have on the insulation.  It was fine.  I was happy.
> 
> Then I took a small piece of the insulation and put it in the stove on top of a split that had a small flame curling up on it.  I was very concerned when, after a few seconds of being exposed to the flame, the insulation caught fire, turned white and virtually disappeared.
> 
> ...



YIKES!  Based on this I think I would not want Roxul next to the stove at all!  I know lots and lots of people here put it above the baffle but this would make me worry enough to remove the stuff totally.  I'm not expert but your experiment and evidence speak for themselves.  Thanks.


----------



## mossycup (Jan 26, 2012)

I ordered mine online and picked it up at the local Lowes as well.  Roxul is nice stuff, easy to work with and no itchy.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone ever use this , you can also get it thicker:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kaowool-Cer...aultDomain_0&hash=item20b86860c5#ht_853wt_107

I am thinking about a project sometime of insulating behind the stoves fire brick to see if the stove performs better.

Someone on this board has done this but I havent heard much about the idea.


----------

